
CSS source map support, network performance analysis and more in Firefox DevTools - rnyman
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2014/02/css-source-map-support-network-performance-analysis-more-firefox-developer-tools-episode-29/
======
epmatsw
The CSS transform previews are pretty impressive.

And Vim keybindings! That's going to make the scratchpad so much more useful
for me

------
Sir_Cmpwn
I switched from Chrome a while ago and it's been great to see the dev tools
mature. They're a suitable replacement for FireBug or Chrome now, though you
may miss a feature here and there.

------
pspeter3
I feel like Firefox is getting better and better with each release. Is anyone
using it as the default over Chrome.

~~~
stevejohnson
I switched back to Firefox for web browsing a few months ago. I had started
using Chrome because Firefox used to have horrible random UI freezes on OS X
which seem to be fixed now.

They're both fine in usability, but I'd rather be using Mozilla's browser than
Google's or Apple's. It seems like Mozilla has better incentives than Google
to improve the World Wide Web as a whole rather than just its own WWW
properties.

I still use Chrome for JavaScript debugging. I'm more familiar with it and the
tools are better. I expect to switch to Firefox for that when their profiler
improves and when they start putting the full stack trace in the console.

Edit after actually reading the article: it looks like they have done the
stack trace thing in this very release!

------
badman_ting
Does anyone know how to look at cookies? I seriously cannot find cookies in
the Firefox dev tools, the new interface is so irritating and disorienting.
Plus I think everyone is just trying to collectively pretend that cookies
don't exist anymore.

~~~
wylee

      - open dev tools
      - click on Network tab (far right)
      - make a request (e.g., reload current page)
      - click on one of the entries in the list
      - there's now a tab for cookies on the right

~~~
badman_ting
Jesus christ. Thank you, though.

~~~
wylee
It's pretty much the same as Chrome. One thing I see in Firefox that I don't
in Chrome, though, is the "edit and resend" feature, which lets you edit a
request and resend it. It's pretty cool.

------
wylee
I'm glad they're adding a call stack. I thought I just couldn't find it. Other
than that, I think the current version already works really well. When this
new version comes out, I don't think the competition will have any major
advantages.

------
harmony7
Really looking forward to CSS transform previews.

That said, recently I'd moved away from Firefox because the developer console
stuff had gotten a little bulky and they felt sluggish. Hopefully they also
get around to optimizing it for performance someday too.

~~~
mihai_sucan
Console feeling bulky? Make sure CSS > Log is disabled. If this is enabled,
your page gets a reflow listener that makes it slower.

Also, consider turning off logs you do not need. We have turned off css
warnings by default, and we will continue to turn off more kinds of messages
by default, soon.

------
Ronsenshi
That looks absolutely gorgeous. For a long time i've been using Firebug to
deal with code in browser, then switched to Chrome and its inspector. Now i'm
very tempted to try using Firefox as my main tool again.

------
reyan
Great progress. I think it would be better if you replace those pie charts
with bar plots. Better use of the space, much better for comparison.

------
pete_b
CSS source maps! Been waiting for this one

~~~
mnemonik
There should be another blog post on hacks detailing the whole workflow in the
next day or two :)

------
fournm
These just keep getting better and better with every release. Vim keybinds
might finally be my Firebug switch.

